# 2011 F4 Thread



## srenkin (Aug 23, 2011)

Starting this thread in hopes that F4 owners (2011 and other years) will chime in - I've had mine for two months now and can't wipe the stupid grin off my face every time I ride. Post your pics, discuss mods, or simply share in mutual adoration. Nice to meet ya!


----------



## Chico2000 (Jul 7, 2011)

Real nice:thumbsup:


----------



## YZ 343 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have the exact same bike in 56cm. Yours has a different fork though, which must have something to do with the recall. I've made no changes, but am considering an 11-28 in place of the 11-25. I originally was looking for a bike under $2k, but got a good deal on the 11' F4. I'm so glad I got this model. Everything about it makes me want to ride. I havn't done any super long rides, but I go out at least twice a week for 20-30 miles. 
I also like the color and components better on the 11' than the 12'. The tires work way better than I expected. I've broken every personal record on all my local loops and climbed hills I've never been able to make before. Awesome bike!!!!


----------



## wotnoshoeseh (Apr 9, 2011)

I bought one in June last year - an '11 model. Like YZ I got a good deal as it was a shop demo model. Just upgraded to 105 pedals (from SPD mountain type) and has orange bar tape, but not the orange tyres.
Also am currently trying out different saddles. I found myself always sliding forward on the standard one.

Good bike. Really enjoy it.


----------



## srenkin (Aug 23, 2011)

Agreed - 2011 colors were much more appealing to me than the current silver and orange combo. Let me know if you swap chainrings - I came off a compact chainring and it's definitely more of a challenge to climb hills now - but I see that as an opportunity to build strength. At least that's the attitude I'm taking - I don't want to buy another crank! 

Regarding the saddle - I've never kept a stock saddle before but this one is quite good now that I'm set up on the bike properly and "balanced" fore and aft. I'm 5' 10" with a 31 inseam so I've always been between a 54 and a 56. I was told it's better to size up with my last bike, but I spent a lot of time adjusting the saddle and stem length to bring my arms and legs closer together. This time I dropped a frame size, and it was an immediate improvement in fit. I'm using the stock stem length, and there is so much less of my weight on the saddle that it just doesn't affect ride comfort the way it used to. So I'm keeping it for now.


----------

